# internet (native word)



## dihydrogen monoxide

Does your language have a native word for internet or does it use the English one?


----------



## Kanes

Internet is not a native English term.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

I mean native word in someone else's language that is usually calque or use English one. It is native because it was invented in 20th century in computer industry consisting of inter+net. Looking at it historically only inter is not of Germanic origin.


----------



## dn88

Anyway, in *Polish* it's usually referred to as "Internet".


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

In Slovene there is a tendency, not so much anymore, to use
a) medmrežje (which is calque from English internet)
b) splet
Medmrežje is not used so much anymore, but splet is. Infact we have spletna stran for website, and rarely does someone use website in Slovene. However in Croatian it is quite common.


----------



## sokol

Kanes said:


> Internet is not a native English term.



But it *is *- it is nowadays even though the etymology is partly Latin, partly Germanic. And certainly "internet" loaned to other languages is an *English *loan and certainly not a "Latin/English" loan or whatever.

But apart from that - internet in other languages - German: *Internet *is the term in use; colloquial speech sometimes uses the loan translation of *Internetz *(with the Germanic part translated to German), or at least in Austria this is done, but even then Internetz is meant in a joking way or slightly ironic.


I guess only in the more puristic languages a loan translation for internet ever was coined, and further my guess would be that only in a few of them this term survived.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian* we use the word "Internet", but also "il web", "la rete" (=the web).


----------



## modus.irrealis

Greek has the English word as Ίντερνετ, Ιντερνέτ, or left in Roman letters as Internet, and also a Greek calque Διαδίκτυο. But both are very common in speech and in writing.


----------



## amikama

The Academia of the Hebrew Language suggested מרשתת (_mirshetet_), from רשת (_reshet_), "net". But this word hasn't yet gained popularity and many continue to use אינטרנט (_internet_) or רשת. I personally don't like the new word (I think it's ugly).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the word for _net_ is *reto*.  We use *Interreto* for the Internet, often just abbreviated to _*reto*._  When, in English, "e-" is used as a prefix to mean _electronic_ (e-mail, e-commerce...), Esperanto uses "*ret-*" (_retpoŝto, retkomerco_...).


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish sometimes the word _sieć_ is used, which means _net_. This is similar to English, where you can say _Net_ instead of _Internet_.

For example:

_I've found it on the Net._

_Znalazłem to w sieci._


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Does this mean web/net in Polish literally?


----------



## DearPrudence

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian* we use the word "Internet", but also "il web", "la rete" (=the web).


More or less the same in *French*:
*"Internet" (or "l'internet")
"le net"
"le web" - "la toile*" (not as used as the others)


----------



## elroy

In Arabic, an English loan is used in both forms of the language (formal and colloquial).

In spoken Palestinian Arabic, we say _il-internet_ (_il_ = "the").  In standard Arabic, it's _al-internet_ (_al_ = "the").

In colloquial Arabic, some people say _in-net_ (_il_ changes to _in_ here to assimilate with _net_), which would be "the Net."  Note that even in the shortened form we use an English loan.  We would not say _ish-shabake_ (literally "the net").

I do not believe the shortened form is used in standard Arabic.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Does this mean web/net in Polish literally?



Yes, it does. In fact, the same sentence in my example above could be issued by a fisherman, for example.


----------



## mataripis

Pilipino is using the English term "internet".  But i can create native term for it. I call it " Datingan(Inter) at Tiponan(net) ng kaalaman(informations). "Datingan at Tipunan ng mga Kaalaman"! Abbreviated as "DATIKA".


----------



## OneStroke

In Chinese, we use 互聯網 - hulianwang. Hu = Inter-, lian = connected, wang = web/net.


----------



## Gavril

- Icelandic *net *is a Germanic cognate of English _net,_ so technically speaking, it isn't necessarily an international term. "The (inter)net" is normally translated *netið*, with the neuter definite article at the end.

A more specific/official term for "the Internet" in Icelandic is *Alnetið*, with the prefix _al-_ "all", but in this case, the more international term *Internetið* seems to be more common.

- Welsh _*rhyngrwyd *_is made up of _rhwng _"between" + _rhwyd _"net", just like _internet _itself.

- Armenian *Համացանց* (_*hamatsants *_in the Roman alphabet) is composed of *hama- *"common, mutual" + *tsants* "net"


----------



## bibax

Latin: *interrēte* (rete = net);

Czech: *internet*, a shortened form: net, web, *síť* (= net);


----------



## apmoy70

modus.irrealis said:


> Greek has the English word as Ίντερνετ, Ιντερνέτ, or left in Roman letters as Internet, and also a Greek calque Διαδίκτυο. But both are very common in speech and in writing.


 «Διαδίκτυο» [ði.a'ðikti.o] (neut) < prefix and preposition «διὰ» di'ă (in MG «διά» [ði'a]) --> _through, across_ (PIE base *dwis, _twice_, cf. Lat. dis) + Classical neuter noun «δίκτυον» 'dĭktuŏn --> _any kind of net (fishing, hunting etc)_ with obscure etymology. Note that the fishing/hunting net in Modern Greek is «δίχτυ» ['ðixti] (neut.) the colloquialism of «δίκτυο» (the latter is reserved solely for the Net/Network).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*Интернет* /internet/ or *сеть* /set'/ - net, web
Sometimes it is called *всемирная паутина */vsemirnaya pautina/ - world-wide spider web.


----------



## itreius

Croatian / BCS

*internet* - the most common, neutral term
_*net *_- colloquial, _very _common
_mreža (network, web, net)_ - less common, ambiguous (verb _umrežiti - to network_)
_međumrežje (inter-network) _- uncommon, purism, sometimes used in a joking matter similar to _interwebs_
_interplet (inter-web)_ - regional, humourous, uncommon


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish uses _internet _or more commonly _nätet _(the net) when talking about the Internet.


----------



## Mr.TechComm

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian* we use the word "Internet", but also "il web", "la rete" (=the web).
> 
> 
> DearPrudence said:
> 
> 
> 
> More or less the same in *French*:
> *"Internet" (or "l'internet")*
> *"le net"*
> *"le web" - "la toile*" (not as used as the others)
Click to expand...

The same in Spanish.

We say...

"*Internet*" (el/la Internet; ambiguous genre according to The Royal Spanish Academy dictionary),
"*La Web*" or...
"*La Red*" (la Red de redes).


----------



## ger4

sokol said:


> But apart from that - internet in other languages - German: *Internet *is the term in use; colloquial speech sometimes uses the loan translation of *Internetz *(with the Germanic part translated to German), or at least in Austria this is done, but even then Internetz is meant in a joking way or slightly ironic.


Interesting - seven years later, _*Netz*_ (= 'net') on its own is often understood as a shortened form of 'internet', at least if the context is obvious.


----------



## Messquito

In Taiwan, it's 網際網路(=網(net)+際(between/inter-)+網(net)+路(path/journey);
But we usually just refer to it as 網路(net+path/journey)
網路 itself can mean "network", too, e.g. 人際網路 interpersonal networks 商際網路 extranet 企業網路 Intranet 貿易網路 trade network 學術網路 academic network
If not combined with other words, 網路 itself usually means "Internet network", or just "Internet"
In some idioms it even shortens to 網(net), e.g 上網 surf the Net


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan we say internet, usually considered a masculine noun (*l'internet*), probably because of the -et ending.

But often we talk about *la xarxa*, which is the common word for a net: *cercar a la xarxa *(search the web/on the net), _*materials en xarxa *_(materials online), etc.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

according to a scientific work about computer slang, colloquial names for internet are *fernet, inťák, interfernet, internát, intošnet, net*


----------

